# Do you protect your clamps?



## brandonmarcum (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello all. I, and I assume most of you, tend to get wood glue on my parallel and pipe clamps when doing glue ups. I have three questions.

1. Do any of you use wax paper or paste wax (or anything else) beforehand to protect the bars/pipes or do you prefer to just scrape it off after?

2. Do you use anything to protect the jaws from glue?

3. If you don't use anything because it's too much of a hassle or don't remember to, would you if it were easier to do so?

Keeping clean tools is important to my workflow and I'd like to get some ideas from you all. Thanks for your help.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Depends what I'm gluign up. If I'm working with something in the oak family, I'm sure to put a strip of tape on the pipes so I don't have any physical contact between clamps in wood. Helps prevent those black spots that are impossible to get rid of. Most of the time though, i don't bother


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do whatever is necessary to protect my work as opposed to protecting clamps. As noted by epicfail there are times where this is important. 

I use wax paper, foil or whatever to keep the clamps from sticking to the project. Clamps are a tool. Tools can be cleaned after the job. 

George


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

I only protect them from would-be thieves....otherwise, they're on their own!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't protect the clamps. The glue really doesn't adhere that well to the clamps and is easily scraped off after it dries.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I normally need to put wax paper over cauls I use for glueups


----------



## Al Launier (Jan 21, 2013)

I apply the clear shipping tape to the pipe or bar & then pull the tape off after gluing.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

epicfail48 said:


> Depends what I'm gluign up. If I'm working with something in the oak family, I'm sure to put a strip of tape on the pipes so I don't have any physical contact between clamps in wood. Helps prevent those black spots that are impossible to get rid of. Most of the time though, i don't bother


Same for me, only I try to use wax paper, coupled with double-stick tape when I do.


----------

